# Diabotics Desk Calendar - orders please!



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I've now created the desk calendars, but I need firm orders as I want to get enough made, but not get left with loads unsold! Time is also critical if I'm to get them and then send them out asap so you can get them as early before Christmas as possible. 

Cost will be ?3.50 per calendar plus 75p P&P (if you order more than 1 the P&P will be according to weight, so should be cheaper than 75p per calendar, if you see what I mean! Payment will be via Paypal or cheque. Any profits to Diabetes UK or JDRF - please let me know which charity you want to benefit.

Can you please PM me with the quantity required and your postal address and contact email.

This is a preview of the cover, there is a different diabotic for each month.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 29, 2010)

come on every body i already place my order!!!!


----------



## KateR (Nov 29, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

KateR said:


> Me too.



Thanks Kate and Daniela! Come on folks, it's a bargain and it's for charidee!  Plus I've ordered quite a few!


----------



## katie (Nov 29, 2010)

I will order mine, don't worry  Just have to wait till I get paid


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 30, 2010)

Diadoode wants one for the shed!


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2010)

Oooo - I have to order some!  F will be so excited to see her diabotic on there!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Diadoode wants one for the shed!



He's Mr October! 



Kei said:


> Oooo - I have to order some!  F will be so excited to see her diabotic on there!



Diane-botic is Miss May!


----------



## Kei (Nov 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> He's Mr October!
> 
> 
> 
> Diane-botic is Miss May!



F will be SO proud when I tell her!


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 30, 2010)

I do love them  xx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 30, 2010)

PM on it's way.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Northy, Done PM

I've got lots of people at work to buy them!!

Can I please donate to diabetesUK

Di x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

Brilliant! Thanks everyone! Please get your orders in - they are running out fast!  You don't have to pay until I'm ready to send them out, should be towards the end of next week


----------



## bev (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you put us down for one.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

bev said:


> Have you put us down for one.Bev



Certainly have bev!


----------



## am64 (Nov 30, 2010)

have ordered which month is diadog ??


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

am64 said:


> have ordered which month is diadog ??



Mr August!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Only a handful left now, if you want one (or more!) order soon!  I've just heard that they have been shipped, so hopefully will get them by the end of this week!


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just PM'd you


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Last half dozen - get 'em while they're hot! They're luvverly! (in best market trader's voice )


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2010)

Nearly all gone!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2010)

Any more takers?







Mr June


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 2, 2010)

I want one but not sure when I can pay. If theres some left when I got my finances sorted I'll be having one!


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Aww Mr June is soo cute!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

They've arrived! They look pretty good, I'm quite impressed - especially after the minefield of a website I had to negotiate to create them and get the best price for them 

Only a very few left though, so if you definitely want one, please reserve it now!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 3, 2010)

I always wondered what that picture was........................


----------



## bev (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks good Northerner - thanks for sorting it all out.Bev


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2010)

Sent you my details can you reserve me one please


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> Sent you my details can you reserve me one please



All done Jenny!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## katie (Dec 4, 2010)

Ooh, looks great


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 5, 2010)

Can I reserve one??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Can I reserve one??



Consider it reserved!


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 5, 2010)

When you you want some money, Northy?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 5, 2010)

Please can I have one as well?

How do I pay?


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 5, 2010)

blimey charlie they do look good! 

Don't be shy in asking me for the money Northe' email me facebook or something I have a busy week or two ahead of me which is good!

Cheers big guy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> When you you want some money, Northy?



I'm hoping to send them out from tomorrow and I'll put details in of how/what to pay 



Sheilagh1958 said:


> Please can I have one as well?
> 
> How do I pay?




Certainly! See above! Send me a PM with your address for posting 



rossi_mac said:


> blimey charlie they do look good!
> 
> Don't be shy in asking me for the money Northe' email me facebook or something I have a busy week or two ahead of me which is good!
> 
> Cheers big guy



As above Rossi - PM me with your home address.

That's it now folks - all sold!


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 6, 2010)

Great news Northy - will mug the postie every day till it arrives!!


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 6, 2010)

How do I pay???


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> How do I pay???



Hi Loubie, just replied to your PM  Paypal or cheque.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry about the delay folks. I have sorted everything out now and will be posting all the calendars out tomorrow. Had a right old time trying to get the postage labels printed from the Royal Mail site - partly their fault and partly my printer, grrr! 

Hopefully, you will get them before the snow gets here!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2010)

Apparently it's free to pay by Paypal if you fund the payment from your Paypal or bank account, and as long as you select 'Personal' instead of 'Purchase' and mark it as a 'gift' or 'Payment owed', otherwise they take a percentage charge plus a transaction fee:

https://www.paypal-marketing.co.uk/sendmoney/index.htm


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Alan, my daughters love the calendar - I may have to rethink taking it to put on my desk at work.

I'll put a check in the post in the morning.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

martindt1606 said:


> Hi Alan, my daughters love the calendar - I may have to rethink taking it to put on my desk at work.
> 
> I'll put a check in the post in the morning.



Thanks Martin, glad they like it!


----------



## am64 (Dec 16, 2010)

eagerly awaiting mine !!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

am64 said:


> eagerly awaiting mine !!!



Posted yesterday - so much for 'First Class' post!


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Posted yesterday - so much for 'First Class' post!



no chance at the moment Alan most sorting offices are a day behind there unindated with mail. I was sent a card from my sister it took a week just got it this morning it was 1st class.


----------



## katie (Dec 17, 2010)

I JUST RECEIVED MINE! 

They look great, thanks Alan  And you put Gertrude on February, when my birthday is 

I'm going to give one to my nan as an extra Christmas present.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2010)

katie said:


> I JUST RECEIVED MINE!
> 
> They look great, thanks Alan  And you put Gertrude on February, when my birthday is
> 
> I'm going to give one to my nan as an extra Christmas present.



Glad you like them katie! Now that I know people like them I'll try and make next year's even better  We will need more diabotics though, people!


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 17, 2010)

Received mine toda Thank you


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 17, 2010)

Still waiting!  Every day I think Ooh there's postie, and then aww, just junk!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 17, 2010)

Got mine today and all the staff here love them !!


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 18, 2010)

Reckon the snow is delaying mine, postie looks scared now, he's obviously thinking "Oh blimey, she's still waiting for the diabotic thingy!!"


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Reckon the snow is delaying mine, postie looks scared now, he's obviously thinking "Oh blimey, she's still waiting for the diabotic thingy!!"



Oh no! Hope it gets there soon, I might as well have sent it second class! Hope you get it before it starts losing its purpose (i.e. when 2011 starts!)


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2010)

My calendar arrived in the post (and a blizzard) today. I love it and it'll have pride of place on my desk at work after the holidays.

Payment sent BTW.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> My calendar arrived in the post (and a blizzard) today. I love it and it'll have pride of place on my desk at work after the holidays.
> 
> Payment sent BTW.



Hurrah! That's done well to get to you Ally! Glad you like it


----------



## MCH (Dec 18, 2010)

Mine arrived about an hour ago. (Mind you I had to grad the parcel off my husband before he opened it for me and spoiled one of his presents! )

They look great and are superb quality - I will be more than happy to give them as presents this year - though I will be taking one to school for myself. 

Payment will be sent tomorrow BTW.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Hope it gets there soon, I might as well have sent it second class! Hope you get it before it starts losing its purpose (i.e. when 2011 starts!)



Lol, it will probably be here by March!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 18, 2010)

received mine yesterday cheers very mucho

will sort you out sharpish

Thanks again

Rossi & Diadoode


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mine has arrived today thanks Northerner will sort the pennies out for you.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad to hear most of them seem to be getting through - hope they all do eventually!


----------



## Rainbow (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you- mine arrived this morning.  Payment made x


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 20, 2010)

Still looking forward to getting mine, don't think the postie has managed our road today, haven't seen many people at all.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok so my calendar hasn't arrived yet so let's all have a guess as to when it will turn up!!  No prizes though, sorry!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Ok so my calendar hasn't arrived yet so let's all have a guess as to when it will turn up!!  No prizes though, sorry!



Have you had any post at all lately? I've still got to hear from quite a few people, so I'd say just over half have been received. I'll guess tomorrow! Hopefully!


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2010)

Flutter what area are you in,PM me if you like my o/h can find out the situation in your local area if you want he is a posty


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Steffie, I'm in Kidderminster, Worcestershire but don't trouble o/h as he's probably stressed enough with everyone moaning about their post! 

Northy, we had no post at all yesterday, didn't see the postie at all, but today a couple of items have arrived - one being my DLA entitlement (will start new thread) so I suspect it's just delayed.  Don't worry about it, I'm sure it will turn up.

Thank you both.xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Hi Steffie, I'm in Kidderminster, Worcestershire but don't trouble o/h as he's probably stressed enough with everyone moaning about their post!



If your sure hun x


----------



## Saffysmummy (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you, it arrived yesterday, its lovely.

Payment sent on paypal

Sue xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

Saffysmummy said:


> Thank you, it arrived yesterday, its lovely.
> 
> Payment sent on paypal
> 
> Sue xx



Thanks Sue, glad you like it!


----------



## am64 (Dec 21, 2010)

very nice northe ..payment sent by paypal xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2010)

am64 said:


> very nice northe ..payment sent by paypal xx



Thanks am!


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 23, 2010)

Let the celebrations begin - It's finally arrived!!

Will get Paul to pay via paypal or will put a cheque in post after Christmas (otherwise it will probably end up lost!)  Depends what Paul prefers.

Love the calendar thanks for putting it together and sorting it all out Northy.xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Let the celebrations begin - It's finally arrived!!
> 
> Will get Paul to pay via paypal or will put a cheque in post after Christmas (otherwise it will probably end up lost!)  Depends what Paul prefers.
> 
> Love the calendar thanks for putting it together and sorting it all out Northy.xx



Hurrah! So pleased it finally arrived! 

p.s. if you pay by paypal it will charge 34p if you select 'purchase' and/or use a debit/credit card. If you pay from paypal funds or a bank account and select 'gift' it won't charge


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 23, 2010)

Ooh thanks for the tip, will get it sorted.  Will be showing the diabotics to my family on Christmas day.  If they don't look at it properly they get no dinner!!


----------



## purpleshadez (Dec 23, 2010)

Gutted I missed this! The pics look really good! 

Will attempt to not be in the middle of moving house next year!


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2010)

great news karen glad it arrived


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes thanks Steffie - I have a feeling that we are only getting a delivery every other day.  Perhaps they've split the route into 2 and do half each day as it's treacherous round here.  Was so pleased to see Postie today!!


----------

